# Happy B-Day Joe the Crow



## Penn Digger (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to "Joe the Crow."  He is the great guy who got me into this sick, passionate past time 14 plus years ago.  How many tons of dirt and filth have I slung/shoveled because of you?  Hope you have a great one, you old Bas###d!!!  You are a good, true friend and I am truly sorry that I am too busy at times to dig as much as I would like to with you.


 Best Regards (as always),

 Penn Digger


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 26, 2010)

That was nice, Tom.  Happy Birthday Joe.  Hope it's a great year with more bottles.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 26, 2010)

I just got home from work Joe,10 minutes ago long day especially on a Sunday.Happy birthday to one of the nicest members on the forum.
 I got to get to bed now its almost time to get up again at 7:00


----------



## idigjars (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Joe.  Hope you have a great one.  Best wishes for good digging and lots of bottles.  Paul


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Joe.  Hope ya find many many bottles.


----------



## woody (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Joe.!!!


----------



## logueb (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Joe.  Glad to see you out digging.  I've been really busy lately, but hope to be back digging real soon.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a great guy------glad we started digging together[]----hope you enjoy your day----and get what you want----Fred.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hope you have a great day Joe!! Happy birthday..[]


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy B-Day!  Find a new bottle with something good in it to drink.  Seems like Rootbeer is the flavor this month!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you everybody here in my extended family!,....It's nice to get up and see these birthday wishes from everyone out there, and I appreciate them alot.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Joe! Remember to make sure there's no one in the hole before you fill it back in! []


----------



## peejrey (Jul 26, 2010)

Have a great Birthday Joe.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 26, 2010)

Well Joe - we want to extend another Happy Birthday to you,  Celebrate with your family and we wish you well.  RED & Agnes Matthews


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Joe! And happy bottling...
 Jan[]


----------



## annie44 (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Joe!  I really enjoy your contributions to the forum.  You're a "class act" in my book.  Hope the coming year brings you lots of great new finds.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Cindy,....My Grandmother would have said, "It takes one to know one"....[] Also thank you Kate, P.J. Red and Agnes, and Jan!,...My twin brother and I got out for a rare outing together,....went and explored the coolest old farm site, with some deeply shaded orchards, a really cool hillside spring (With broken crockery!) and some civil war aged monster maple trees, all growing along the edge of a hand dug minature 'canal' that took the water past the barn,...Also found at least the dump for the barn area....Can't wait to go back with my digger! It was beautiful and fun.


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy birthday, Joe (and your brother as well!).  ~Jim


----------



## ajohn (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Joe.Hope it's as good as can be,and many more.Anthony


----------



## madman (Jul 26, 2010)

hey joe happy birthday!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2010)

Well Jeez Joe. If I knew you were gonna be an old geezer so soon I would have waited a week or two to mail you that bottle. [] Happy B-Day Joe!! Swiz


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy b-day Joe.. Wishing you the best!!!  Michael


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Joe!! I don't know what we'd do without you here. Hope you get lots of bottles this year.  ~Mike


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Joe.


----------



## glass man (Jul 26, 2010)

HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE JOE!! YOU AND LAUR ARE VERY SPECIAL TO NINA GIRL AND ME!!![]  JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow I feel really good right now...[] Gotta thank all you great bottle compadres for making my b-day extra special....So thanks Jim,  Anthony, Madman Mike, Swiz, Slag pile digger Michael, Rockhounder Mike, Beendiggin, (Paul) and of course Jamie the Glassman!...Thanks for everyone taking a minute and wishing me well today! I'm lucky to count you all as friends.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey yo - happy birthday Joe.


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 27, 2010)

> ..My twin brother and I got out for a rare outing together,


 Twice the trouble,twice the fun! How cool is that?Happy belated bd to your bro...
 Jan


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope you have a very special birthday!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Calbottlegirl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got one for free, if you want some trouble, Jan.[]  When together, they equal about a ten year old.  I guess that's fun if you're a boy.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Joe ,sorry i missed it ,worked late yesterday ,but happy belated b day to you and your  bro and many more !


----------

